# NH 1033 Bale Wagon



## John (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm having trouble with the 1st table on my bale wagon. It never lifts quickly, and about 50% of the time it fails to set the bales onto the 2nd. table(it doesn't lift it's full stroke. If I push it, it will go the rest of the way and reset. I checked the hingepoints and pivot point for wear, and are O.K. I changed the cylinder vent and valve. The problem is getting worse. Any suggestions?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you change the cylinder? Just had to change mine a couple of weeks ago, it didn't want to come down..good luck


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Priority valve in hydralic pump may be hanging up. Under big nut on pump. Make sure not rust or pitting on sleave and spring area.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Since you changed out the vent, I'm assuming there wasn't oil coming out of it indicating a bad head seal on the piston. Another spot I would check would be the valve control mechanism to make sure it has a turns easily through the full range of motion. If that is getting enough friction, it may not be fully opening the valve to the first table cylinder. Also, check the cylinder rod to make sure that it isn't bent. As Enos pointed out, it could be a priority or relief valve problem as well. There are a few of these valves that could be the problem. If you have the owners manual, it describes how to perform most of the pressure checks/adjustments for the hydraulic system.

I ran some fairly wet bales through my 1033 a couple years ago and had trouble with the first table fully cycling. The best I could figure, the bales had enough moisture on them that they were having a hard time sliding over the front edge or across the surface of the 2nd table. As soon as I got back to doing drier hay, the problem went away.

Enos, would the priority valve affect just the first table or would all the other hydraulics be affected? I thought the valve at the pump was just used to set the system pressure.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

John: I also have a 1033 bale wagon. Haven't had any problems with the 1033 except when I had the second table auto tie tines partial deployed and it would not cleanly stack the bales. Sound like your problem is a bad cylinder, low pressure from a partially opened valve or low pressure from the main pump. Have you tried operating at a full 540 rpm? I have a question for you. Do you have any problems with an unstable stack with auto tie or without it. My sides seems very unstable when I unload in the barn. If you auto tie, what rows do you autotie. Mine picks up and stacks on the wagon great, just a pain unloading in the final stages when the feet are pushing off the load. Good luck on your first level problem. Let us know if you solve the problem. You might want to call Tom or Alf at Roeder's Implement in Seneca, Kansas as they sell all over the world.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

jturbo10 said:


> I have a question for you. Do you have any problems with an unstable stack with auto tie or without it. My sides seems very unstable when I unload in the barn. If you auto tie, what rows do you autotie. Mine picks up and stacks on the wagon great, just a pain unloading in the final stages when the feet are pushing off the load. Good luck on your first level problem. Let us know if you solve the problem. You might want to call Tom or Alf at Roeder's Implement in Seneca, Kansas as they sell all over the world.


Jturbo10, how long are your bales and are you using stack poles? I make about a 40 inch long bale and don't have too many problems with the stack falling due to a tie tier problem. I think with a shorter bale, the tie tier would shift position more while on the load rack. I autotie the 5th tier of the stack.

I corrected all of my problems this summer when I started using stack poles like the owners manual suggests. I had a couple of extra pipes laying around so I used them. I would put them in place just after I had set the stack back and had the full "squeeze" of the wagon against the stack. I put the stack poles against the "rail" bale of the tie tier before I pushed off from the stack so that they would push everything together. This helped to keep the stack a lot tighter. Hope this helps.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Good information. I use NH 1003 that stacks 83 bales in a stack with one tie tier.

To have solid as a brick bales I use 34" length bales which creates some problems.

Some times the stack leaning against the bulkhead will have a tie tier on three and five and also only 9 bales on the top tier.

My floor is a Rock Pad and I also shape the floor so the stack sides lean in.

Really *great *machines, not perfect, but for sure *great*.!


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Josh, if the priority valve does not cycle back and forth properly,certain functions will not work corectly. If the pump starts to bypass and heat up it will screw up everything, pump costs about $2000 for a reman and it's worth it with a crop on the feild! Not so much in middle of winter.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

enos said:


> Josh, if the priority valve does not cycle back and forth properly,certain functions will not work corectly. If the pump starts to bypass and heat up it will screw up everything, pump costs about $2000 for a reman and it's worth it with a crop on the feild! Not so much in middle of winter.


Thanks, Enos. Hopefully I won't have to deal with a bad pump any time soon.


----------

